# Best place to buy PCT products



## TexasEdition (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey guys, new to this forum. I am on other message boards, but I have done alot of reading for a few months before finally deciding to register. I am looking to purchase my next round of PCT products. 

I have read great things about the following companies

ResearchStop
Iron Dragon
CuttingEdgeMuscle
TeamLifeResearch
FinaFlow

I have read mixed reviews on:
ChemOneResearch
AG-Guys - heard they are up and down at times. Often times they underdose their products
 ww.rui-products.com  (They have two websites)

I have read horrible things about 
Horizon Research Chemicals
Anything that is flavored


Currently, I am running the following for an 8 week cycle shooting EOD
Test Suspension - 225mg
Fina (Tren) - 150mg


I am looking at running the following for my PCT
Aromasin - I have ran this before and I love it. I purchased this from ResearchStop.com. It had a horrible chemical taste so I believe it was legit stuff. 
Liquid Clomid

Currently, I weigh 160 pounds at 12% BF @ 5'8. I have a small body frame and my resting body weight is 160-165 pounds. I have always been a smaller guy. I graduated at 135 pounds 8 years ago. I did my first cycle at 20 years old at 150 pounds after working out for a solid year. 

I was in the hospital for 3 weeks, back in February and March of this year, and had to have abdominal surgery where I had 8" of intestines removed and 7oz of scar tissue from complications of my exploratory surgery in January 2007 when I weighed 185 pounds. I would be weighing more right now, but I am limited on what I can do with my leg work outs since I have about 15% mobility in my ankle and I have no cartlidge or fluid in my ankle, so its bone on bone. I can really only do leg extensions and leg curls. I can throw in leg press in every once in a while, but I am in serious pain for the next couple of days. So I do leg press every once in a while. I am going to start doing legs more often. My right left leg is twice the size of my right leg from muscle atrophy and I can't do calf raises or lunges because of my mobility issues. When I attempt to do lunges, I tend to fall over because the lack of stability since my ankle wont balance and roll left or right at all. I have 0% left to right movement.

So since  I was unable to move for about a solid 3 months, I have gained a pretty big gut, especially for my size. When I went into the hospital for my 3 week stay and abdominal surgery, I weight 180 pounds and 6%BF. When I left the hospital, I weight 118 pounds. I gained quite a bit back, but I still have about 15 pounds of muscle to gain and 6% BF to lose. So do you think I should add Clenbuteral to my cycle? If so, should I add it now or after my cycle? I am new to Clen as I have never ran it before. 

Thanks for the help in advance guys!


----------



## MattPorter (Aug 13, 2012)

For pct products --- I highly recommend RX grade meds....find an overseas pharmacy and get some legit generics. Alot of Research grade chems in liquid simply do not hold well in solution....

I also will suggest even advanced users to always include something like sustain alpha gel for pct to alleviate erection problems and boost mood during pct

-Matt


----------



## the_predator (Aug 13, 2012)

There is this real cool guy around the corner from my gym. You send me the money and I'll get him to hook you up. All kidding aside though, our sponsor section is back in full swing! I'm sure if you look hard enough you might find something.


----------



## Gfunk (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah research look around its not that hard


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 13, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> For pct products --- I highly recommend RX grade meds....find an overseas pharmacy and get some legit generics. Alot of Research grade chems in liquid simply do not hold well in solution....
> 
> I also will suggest even advanced users to always include something like sustain alpha gel for pct to alleviate erection problems and boost mood during pct
> 
> -Matt


If anyone was interested in going this route, I can provide a coupon.


----------



## TexasEdition (Aug 14, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> For pct products --- I highly recommend RX grade meds....find an overseas pharmacy and get some legit generics. Alot of Research grade chems in liquid simply do not hold well in solution....
> 
> I also will suggest even advanced users to always include something like sustain alpha gel for pct to alleviate erection problems and boost mood during pct
> 
> -Matt




When you say erection problems, are you referring to the problem being having an erection or not having an erection? I ask because I take 180 10/325mg Lortabs a month from my doctor from a near life ending car accident I had January 2007. Died once in the helicopter and once in ICU and didnt return back to work till 8 months later and I was still on crutches. So I am in pain every day. I know a cycle and the acetaminophen is reaking havic on my liver right now, but I'd be in miserable pain and wouldnt be able to do anything without the medication. Then I was put in the hospital for 3 weeks as I posted above, so I need to gain my weight back. So hydrocodone gives me erectile dysfunction and the fact that I cant... finish. It has caused problems in my previous relationships. 

My biggest problem when running a cycle is me failing at following through with my PCT and then I lose 80-99% of my gains. I really want to get on the right track here with my PCT.


----------



## TexasEdition (Aug 14, 2012)

Gfunk said:


> Yeah research look around its not that hard



I have researched, but like I said, I keep reading mixed reviews on several of these sites, so now I am just more confused on which place is legit. Remember I have been reading on this forum for a year or two before I decided to register and post a question. 

What I posted about the companies that I heard good reviews, mixed reviews, and poor reviews on were me researching this website and another website. So I am just simply asking which ones I should stay away from and which ones are great.

Also, I want to check with you guys on if my PCT is a good choice. I have read on this board of other people running this round of PCT, but no one ever commented on their PCT, so Im assuming its a good stack of PCT, right? Anything you would add? Anything you would replace?



HereToStudy said:


> If anyone was interested in going this route, I can provide a coupon.


Love your avatar. HOUSE is my absolute favorite TV show and Hugh Laurie is one of my favorite actors. It was a sad day for me when they aired the last episode. I'm guessing you have him as your avatar for other reasons though lol Doc House in the House! Depending on what this does and if it would be a good idea to add to my PCT or add to anything, then I may want a coupon if its suggested that I should take this or not. Could you PM me the Coupon Code please? Thank you


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 14, 2012)

TexasEdition said:


> Love your avatar. HOUSE is my absolute favorite TV show and Hugh Laurie is one of my favorite actors. It was a sad day for me when they aired the last episode. I'm guessing you have him as your avatar for other reasons though lol Doc House in the House! Depending on what this does and if it would be a good idea to add to my PCT or add to anything, then I may want a coupon if its suggested that I should take this or not. Could you PM me the Coupon Code please? Thank you


No real reason for the House avatar, just a fan of his sarcastic tone and incredible intelligence. Great character. 

First off, after reading your story, congrats for being here. I mean that, you are pretty strong to make it through all of that. Considering you admitted to not following through with a proper PCT after previous cycles, I am going to guess that you might have low test, so the first step would be to get bloodwork done. 

As a proper restart protocol, I would recommend grabbing some pharmaceutical Clomid. You can find them at any online pharmacy. I have used ADC with success, but there are many sources. Although many will tell you to go higher, I think 50mg is the ideal dosage to run. The Sustain Alpha Gel that Matt mentioned can be used in conjuction with the Clomid. It will not only assist with increasing testosterone, it will help with the estrogen/test balance. I would also consider Toco-8, not only is it a great choice as a health supplement to run year round, it has been shown in studies (Vitamin E) to have a direct role in steroidogenesis, making it an ideal addition to PCT. 

Now as for your erection issues, there might be more going on than you think. If you are in fact low T, you body's poor hormone balance would easily be a forefront cause to your erection issues. The protocol outlined above would be of assistance in this matter. Some can react either way to Clomid (gain or loss in libido/erection quality), but the Sustain Alpha generally receives really positive reviews in this regard. Concerning the potential that the Hydrocodone is the root cause can make recovery a bit more difficult. While it will help with quality and quantity of erections, it won't necessarily correct the increased time to ejaculation. It may, but I wouldn't know of any scientific reason why it would. I would attack the testosterone issue first, and if the problem persists discuss options with your doctor concerning pain management.

Edit: Forgot to say, you can't receive PMs, but I sent you a visitor message.


----------



## Pharmacologist (Aug 16, 2012)

ergopep.com HANDS DOWN!


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 17, 2012)

What have you decided on Texas?


----------



## MattPorter (Aug 19, 2012)

TexasEdition said:


> When you say erection problems, are you referring to the problem being having an erection or not having an erection? I ask because I take 180 10/325mg Lortabs a month from my doctor from a near life ending car accident I had January 2007. Died once in the helicopter and once in ICU and didnt return back to work till 8 months later and I was still on crutches. So I am in pain every day. I know a cycle and the acetaminophen is reaking havic on my liver right now, but I'd be in miserable pain and wouldnt be able to do anything without the medication. Then I was put in the hospital for 3 weeks as I posted above, so I need to gain my weight back. So hydrocodone gives me erectile dysfunction and the fact that I cant... finish. It has caused problems in my previous relationships.
> 
> My biggest problem when running a cycle is me failing at following through with my PCT and then I lose 80-99% of my gains. I really want to get on the right track here with my PCT.




Common sides during PCT after harsher cyclers (methyls and 19nor injects etc..) people have little to no sex drive and erectile function is impeded.

Sustain Alpha Gel is like a topical "viagra" and could really put the lead back into the pencil during this shitty time period.

-Matt


----------



## teezhay (Aug 19, 2012)

Matt, everything you've said here is very agreeable.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 20, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Common sides during PCT after harsher cyclers (methyls and 19nor injects etc..) people have little to no sex drive and erectile function is impeded.
> 
> Sustain Alpha Gel is like a topical "viagra" and could really put the lead back into the pencil during this shitty time period.
> 
> -Matt



Just added it in to the tail end of my harsher cycle, seeing if I can make the libido transition into PCT a bit easier.


----------



## GetBig13 (Aug 20, 2012)

Great white peptides!!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2012)

All these people are telling you to buy illegal/Prescription Medications that you could go to jail for obtaining.


Best PCT right here and LEGAL!!!!


----------



## Intense (Aug 20, 2012)

If you're really from okeene I'd take that out of your stats. Might as well be safe(er)


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## seattleborn (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd say go with either manpower research or great white peptides


----------



## thane22 (Aug 20, 2012)

heavyiron said:


>


This banner ^^^ states the best place to buy..........


----------



## TexasEdition (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey guys. Sorry I haven't replied in a while. I really appreciate all of the great advice and no bashing like I have on other threads, related to boards like this and other related boards. 

Related my ED, I know for a fact that the cause is the hydrocodone. I have taken it and not taken it over the years and its 100% obvious that its the pain medication. Unvortunately its a catch 22. If I don't take it, im in miserable pain and can't work out. So if I know im going to have intercourse, I have to prepare, but we all know that it comes up unexpectedly. 

I am pretty set on Aromasin. I'd like to get some Pharmisutical grade Clomid as my b tits are starting. I don't get the itchy nipples, but im feeling the lump. I get bloodwork done every onve in a while and I am going to take ya'lls advice and get it done this week, when I get off my cycle and after my PCT. My mother works in the lab and she is the only person I trust todraw my blood. Ironically, I am a needle phobe. Whenit comes to injecting in the cheeks, im fine, but when it comes to shots in the arm or blood work, I get major anxiety. She knows im on a cycle currently and understands why I am doing it. My car accident, I went from 185 to 98 pounds. My March hospital stay with IV fluid only for 3 weeks, I went from 178 @ 7% BF that I worked my arse off for down to 118lbs and probably 15%BF by estimation from my gut since I was jnable to do anything with my core for several months since I was cut open again down the same scar for my adominal surgery.

I appreciate commending me on me making through my accident and admitting to not fully going through my PCT. My last PCT was using Aromasin only. That and I stop working out. Unfortunately in my small town, I am limited on the weights I can use. Squat rack, dumbells, incline and flat bench, curl bar and that's about it. So im not getting as much gains as im use to. I miss my cable machines with reverse military press, cable crossovers, dips, etc... 

Im going to see my pain management dr tomorrow and he is VERY anal so im scared to ask for Clomid. It will alarm him. Im better off getting my bloodwork done and asking my family doctor.

Im good to go with my ED during my cycle and after my cycle. Its the pain meds so I think im good with my test levels. But ill check to make sure well after my PCT.

So Aromasin and Clomid good enough to keep my gains? Anything ojt there to add to keep me motivated to stay in the gym and keep eating? 

I have used researchstop.com and with the awful chemical taste of the aromasin, it appears to me its legit. I stear away from flavored stuff. Id also be looking at liquid clomid although as previously mentioned, liquid PCT is not as good as Pharmacy grade stuff, but that stuff is harder to find. 

Again, thanks guys for all of your help. Matt, I received your message. Thank you for that and your help. 

Currently, im running my own homebrew Fina and TNE EOD @ 150mg and fina 150mg of Fina EOD also. I ran out of my Prop hormone powder, which I use to run with this. I also have a 50mL bottle of NPP, but im running Tren to help get rid of my gut from taking it easy from my surgery. I could go on and on about my 2007 car accident, but I wont. I should be dead, ill leave it at that for now. I may dive into that later if anyone is interested. Its a very interesting and insane story.


----------



## TexasEdition (Aug 20, 2012)

*Acne medication to ask for*

Also, I forgot to mention, I wanted to ask my dr if he would prescribe me a medication for my acne. What is a good one to ask for? I know there is one to stay away from, but I forgot what it was called


----------



## blergs. (Aug 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


>





*I am not sure how this was not the first thing posted up, CEM is the way to go!
I mean they have been around over 10 years without any BS issues (atleast on my end over the last 5yrs)

+1 for CEM
*


----------



## blergs. (Aug 21, 2012)

TexasEdition said:


> Also, I forgot to mention, I wanted to ask my dr if he would prescribe me a medication for my acne. What is a good one to ask for? I know there is one to stay away from, but I forgot what it was called


The one to stay away form at all costs ALL COSTS (trust me and if you dont research it from places NOT pushing it and you will see it should not even be on market)  
*The one YOU DO NOT WANT TO TAKE is called accutane!!!*


They have antibiotics, but unless its very bad I would rec not taking ANY oral stuff for acne in terms of anti-biotics, unless you really need it.
see if maybe they have an antibiotic cream (NOT OINTMENT)

what i do now (and it was as bad as this: http://www.thegooddrugsguide.com/files/images/steroid13.jpg  )

is 2-4oz apple cider vinager (with mother) and organic soap... thats all and it did more for me (long term) thent he antibiotics. I am full of scars wors then the guy above , but now I RARLY EVER get acne and when i do its norm a small one, not the cycsts like before.  it did take liek 4-5 months to notidce it even do anything, but long term its good for body over meds.
if you dont look like the guy in link. stick to natty stuff.

the soaps i use are these: Dr. Bronner's Magic Soaps Retail Store: Peppermint Liquid Soap


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## liftsmore (Aug 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


>





blergs. said:


> *I am not sure how this was not the first thing posted up, CEM is the way to go!
> I mean they have been around over 10 years without any BS issues (atleast on my end over the last 5yrs)
> 
> +1 for CEM
> *


CEM all the way!  I trust them.  Been to quite a few other places that were cheaper and at first it was good but then their quality slipped.....which makes sense in hindsight because their sales were bigger. Now I just stick with cem products....I know what i pay for is what i'm getting.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 21, 2012)

Saney said:


> All these people are telling you to buy illegal/Prescription Medications that you could go to jail for obtaining.
> 
> 
> Best PCT right here and LEGAL!!!!



That was a bit of a scare tactic, no?

First, the testosterone recovery stack that we have discussed previously from primordial is 100% legal, available over the counter, and effective.

Second, I am not aware of a single person going to jail for purchasing a SERM. In fact, none of the products featured on the common research company's websites are controlled substances. Prosecution on possession would be a very difficult win in court, so unless you are ordering distribution quanities, you have nothing to worry about.

Don't be afraid to get a serm gentlemen, you will not goto jail and it will be beneficial towards your recovery. You can round out the PCT and increase it's effectiveness through the addition of an over the counter product, such as the one saney mentioned, or the Testosterone Recovery Stack.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 21, 2012)

blergs. said:


> The one to stay away form at all costs ALL COSTS (trust me and if you dont research it from places NOT pushing it and you will see it should not even be on market)
> *The one YOU DO NOT WANT TO TAKE is called accutane!!!*
> 
> 
> ...



20mg a day keeps the cysts away, haven't you heard?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 21, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> 20mg a day keeps the cysts away, haven't you heard?



I ran Accutane twice for quite a few months. The stuff is a miricle drug.


----------



## TexasEdition (Aug 22, 2012)

Accutane! That's it! Thanks. I have been told to stay away from that.

And yes, its not illegal to order and own any of these PCT products that we have mentioned.


So now its researchstop.com vs. iron-dragon.com vs chemproducts.com


So anyone want to answer my question about my PCT? What I am running and if I should add anything.

I have a gut, from being forced to having laying around and not use my ab muscles for months. So I was thinking of adding Clenbuteral, but I thought that might have been illegal. Clen is a hairy drug in liquid form as the dosage must be on par or you could over do it or under do it. Anyone recommend running Clen to help get rid of this gut? 

Aromasin
Liquid Clomid

Anything else?


----------



## blergs. (Aug 22, 2012)

To each there own, but ill never use it agian and there is alot to know about it, atleast do indepth research before hand.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 22, 2012)

blergs. said:


> To each there own, but ill never use it agian and there is alot to know about it, atleast do indepth research before hand.



I have no experience with it, but have read enough that I would avoid it, so I definitely feel you.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 22, 2012)

blergs. said:


> To each there own, but ill never use it agian and there is alot to know about it, atleast do indepth research before hand.



Docs used to prescribe high doses then some low dose trials came out and it was discovered Accutane works well at low doses with less side effects. I would only advise low doses. Most have very few if any significant sides at the correct dose.


----------



## Mr.Port (Aug 22, 2012)

I have to say CEM-products seems to be the way to go.
I havent had an issue with them myself, only getting the job done as supposed to.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 22, 2012)

Good results with both CEM and Purchase Peptides


----------



## TexasEdition (Aug 31, 2012)

I am looking at add Clenbuteral to my cycle. I didn't know these were available legally online. 

Several of these websites have their pros and cons regarding prices. The prices you get for your dosage and volume seem to be all over the place. I attempted to make a purchase from Iron-Dragon, but the first go around said it couldnt process my transaction due to not being able to verify my AVS. I know what AVS is, because I work in the credit card processing industry for 7 years. Stands for Address Verification Services. So I changed the P.O. Box part and tried again and it said that I was processing a duplicate transaction and wouldnt allow me to. So I'll have to give it a shot. 

Trying to find a good legitimate site that carries Clen, Nolvadex and Aromasin. Prices seem to be pretty high on Aromasin, but differentiate between sites on prices. Does anyone know if the Clen from any of these sites are real and legit? I ask because like I said before, I didn't know Clen was obtainable unless from the black market. I changed it up from Clomid to Nolvadex after doing some research. My research that I did showed that when using Aromasin, Nolvadex is the perfect product to go with rather than Clomid. Nolvadex is much stronger and does more. 

A friend also gave me a tube he got from overseas. Its a topical gel and is a bit costly. Its called Andractim (androstanolone.)  Its suppose to help with Gyno and IIRC, he said it increases testosterone where you apply it to. I am going to do some research on it, but if anyone has any insight on this or ever heard of it, let me know. It was free to me, so I figured, why not. Im going to keep applying it for my Gyno and apply it to my arms to see if I get any gains. Suppose to increase bloodflow so he also told me to rub it on my... whats the word I should use... my penis... Suppose to help since I have issues with getting an erection since I take Norco's daily from my near life ending car accident, which I just had one on Tuesday. 

A lady pulled out infront of me 30 yards from me, while I was on the highway traveling at 65mph  heading into Oklahoma City and I swerved to miss her in my 2008 GMC Sierra Crew Cab, $38k truck when I bought it, plus $6k in stereo and $2k in customization with painting all of the chrome pieces, front and rear chrome bumper, chrome grill trim, etc... black to match. Truck is totaled as I rolled it 4 times. Front and rear of the truck is completely screwed, but the cab held up great and I was pretty much able to walk away with minor bumps and scrapes from the pedals. She fled the scene so I have alot of Insurance, Police, legal and 7-Eleven to deal with. Trying to get the video tape from them, but they are making it difficult and it overwrites itself after 7-10 days so I have to get that tape fast to show that it wasn't my fault and try to get her tag number.  Anyway... 

Places I am looking at are the following, which have been recommended by you guys.

Iron-Dragon
CEM (Seems to be the site that most people recommend, so its on top of my list)
ResearchStop (Used them before for my Aromasin. Seemed Legit, but unable to get Clen through them)
Ergopep.com (Suggested by one member, but no one else commented on recommending it)
IronMagLabs


So I'm gonna have to check prices with adding everything in my cart. I signed up at Iron-Dragon.com as they are suppose to send you coupons monthly, but I haven't received one yet. Im waiting for the email to get the coupon before I make my decision/purchase. Pretty much between Iron-Dragon and CEM as people on this site and in this thread have had nothing but good things to say about these two companies. . I'll have to go back and look, but I can't remember if both sites offer Clen. If they don't then I will just have to purchase it seperately from another site. Just need to know which site provides legit Clen. 

Thanks for all of your help guys!


----------



## Walnutz (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been using cem for years now and I'm always happy.  Their clen is off the hook....just don't try texting while on it.


----------



## TexasEdition (Aug 31, 2012)

Walnutz said:


> I've been using cem for years now and I'm always happy.  Their clen is off the hook....just don't try texting while on it.



LOL get the shakes I assume?


----------



## Walnutz (Sep 1, 2012)

TexasEdition said:


> LOL get the shakes I assume?



Yea...i definitely get the shakes.  I've actually moved onto albuterol now because of the less severe sides.


----------



## TexasEdition (Sep 1, 2012)

Walnutz said:


> Yea...i definitely get the shakes.  I've actually moved onto albuterol now because of the less severe sides.



Did you notice a difference in gains and fat loss? Is it anabolic like Clen is? I have always been an ectomorph, during my teenage years, (graduated at 135lbs @ 5'9, was 120lbs as a Freshman in high school) so its always been hard for me to gain weight, but since I hit my 20's several years ago, my metabolism has slowed down a bit so I can gain weight a little easier. But the problem I have is that I have a fat on my stomach that I can't seem to get rid of. I am in my bulking stage right now, so I know I'll gain some fat, but the rest of my body is pretty lean. I can't really cut like what you are suppose to do; bulk then cut, because if I cut, then I lost my muscle that I gained. So I want Clen because I want something anabolic to add muscle, yet something that will cut the fat off of my stomach. 

So my question is I guess is, is Albuterol comparable to Clen in regards to gaining muscle and digesting the fat like Clen does?

I'll have to do some research on it, but your response would be very useful since you have experience with both recently.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 2, 2012)

CEM has quality products and great turnaround times in my experience.


----------



## Walnutz (Sep 2, 2012)

TexasEdition said:


> Did you notice a difference in gains and fat loss? Is it anabolic like Clen is? I have always been an ectomorph, during my teenage years, (graduated at 135lbs @ 5'9, was 120lbs as a Freshman in high school) so its always been hard for me to gain weight, but since I hit my 20's several years ago, my metabolism has slowed down a bit so I can gain weight a little easier. But the problem I have is that I have a fat on my stomach that I can't seem to get rid of. I am in my bulking stage right now, so I know I'll gain some fat, but the rest of my body is pretty lean. I can't really cut like what you are suppose to do; bulk then cut, because if I cut, then I lost my muscle that I gained. So I want Clen because I want something anabolic to add muscle, yet something that will cut the fat off of my stomach.
> 
> So my question is I guess is, is Albuterol comparable to Clen in regards to gaining muscle and digesting the fat like Clen does?
> 
> I'll have to do some research on it, but your response would be very useful since you have experience with both recently.


CEM's liquid clen is clenbuerol just in a liquid form.  It's as good as any tabs you'd buy out there.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 3, 2012)

TexasEdition said:


> Did you notice a difference in gains and fat loss? Is it anabolic like Clen is? I have always been an ectomorph, during my teenage years, (graduated at 135lbs @ 5'9, was 120lbs as a Freshman in high school) so its always been hard for me to gain weight, but since I hit my 20's several years ago, my metabolism has slowed down a bit so I can gain weight a little easier. But the problem I have is that I have a fat on my stomach that I can't seem to get rid of. I am in my bulking stage right now, so I know I'll gain some fat, but the rest of my body is pretty lean. I can't really cut like what you are suppose to do; bulk then cut, because if I cut, then I lost my muscle that I gained. So I want Clen because I want something anabolic to add muscle, yet something that will cut the fat off of my stomach.
> 
> So my question is I guess is, is Albuterol comparable to Clen in regards to gaining muscle and digesting the fat like Clen does?
> 
> I'll have to do some research on it, but your response would be very useful since you have experience with both recently.



Yes but the active life is not the same so for albuterol you may dose it 2-3 times a day where with Clen it would only be 1X per day.
Also CEM Clen and Abut are EXACTLY that but suspended in liquid. Its 100% CLEN and high quality.

Good luck!


----------



## TexasEdition (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the advise guys! I am going to take everyone's advice and go with CEM as long as the prices are reasonable. Does anyone have any coupon codes to help me out? I am unemployed, was just in a rollover accident in my poor truck which I stated above, and I am just trying to do something positive, with my body, while I am applying for jobs. I dont want to just be sitting here doing nothing. Plus once I get a job, I might have a job that will require alot of hours. Which at this time, I am going to need something that requires alot of hours because here in Oklahoma versus Dallas where I just moved from against my will, all we have here are long hour low pay jobs and I can't do hard manual labor because of my ankle. So I need something that will get me alot of money, not just something to survive on, so I can get a new vehicle. Going with a 2007+ Tahoe or Yukon. May the truck in my avatar RIP. Ok, got a bit off topic. 

The other place I am looking at is Iron-Dragon, because of the prices. I know you get what you pay for, but I havent heard anything bad about Iron-Dragon. But like I said, I am going to take everyone's advice by going with CEM, as long as the prices are reasonable with the dosages. I hate it when people come on here, create a thread, advice is given, and then they still do what they had in their head before they even asked for advice. That's just stupid in my opinion. 

But anyway, here is another question that is not related to my original post. What do you guys think ofCJC-1295, GHRP-6, any of the IGF1's, and any of the MGF's? The first two have alot to do with increasing your GH and then there is the IGF and MGF's. Anyone have any experience with it? I was thinking of purchasing this to run this after my cycle and PCT, or maybe throw it in during my cycle, which I am already halfway in.


----------



## TexasEdition (Sep 3, 2012)

I also noticed that CEM has a Labor Day sale for 30% off of Peptides like the ones I described. CJC-1295, GHRP-6, IGF1 variances and MGF variances. I also noticed that they have GHRP-2 available. Im trying to research what the difference is between GHRP-2 and GHRP-6. 

GHRP-2 is $98.99 with a sale price of $69.25
GHRP-6 is much cheaper at $49.99 with a sale price of $34.99.

This is a one day sale and I have a couple hours left so Im trying to figure out if I should try it out or not. 30% off on a one day sale seems like a heck of a deal. Now I am even more conflicted in the price difference between the 2 and the 6. The price difference is $34.27. Pretty big price difference. Like I said earlier, without anyone having to go back and read what I am trying to achieve. I am a hard gainer. 170lbs at 5'8. In high school, I was 130 pounds. Graduated at 140 pounds. Im going on 27 years old now. Have ran roughly 5 cycles. I had a near life ending car accident at 20 years old back in January 9th, 2007 where I died once in the helicopter and once in ICU. I rolled my lifted Nissan Titan 8 times and was ejected 40 feet into a tree. I have life term injuries, the main one being my ankle with about 15% mobility so I cant do any squats or leg presses, let alone much cardio that includes running or any impact. At the time I rolled my truck, I did my first cycle and I went from 150 pounds, ate 5000 calories a day, 350 grams of protein a day, ate every 2 1/2 hours at 8 times a day. I was REALLY into it. I worked my butt off during that cycle. I was doing Test E and NPP. Awesome. I wish I could get back into it like that again. Toating around a backpack full of tupperwares full of chicken, P&B Jelly sandwiches, Jumbo 2 pound baked potatoes with butter, cheese and half a can of chunky chili, etc.. I was at my heaviest weight and I was doing 800 pounds on the leg press sled. I am limited to leg extensions and leg curls. Looking into workouts for my glutes, because at that time, I had a really nice... butt.. I got compliments on it from girls. So with me eating like total crap, I never gained really much fat. I have a small to medium size body frame and the most I weighed was 182 pounds. I looked huge. I was getting compliments and getting hit on by girls all the time. I never felt so good in my life as my body weight has always been and always will be my #1 insecurity, so then my career took off with my new and improved body and self esteem. I went into the hospital by helicopter 15 miles away from the hospital I was taken to, to a Level 1 Trauma Center at Parkland Hospital in Dallas at 175 pounds. I left over a month later at 98 pounds. I didnt START to learn to walk till August. I worked my butt off and after a year or so, I was back up to 150 pounds, hit the cycle again and was able to achieve 165 pounds. Hit the cycle a few more times over 4 more years. I was able to hit 175 pounds most times and that was without any legs. My legs look like female legs since I have so much muscle atrophy in my right dominate leg from my ankle, the tree branch that went through my back side of my thigh right under my butt cheek at the size of a softball and shattering my pelvis that I have a 6" long bolt through there that will remain there for the rest of my life. So at 175 pounds with no legs, I was impressed. 


Things have changed now. Things were changing back when I was hitting 175 pounds too. I actually have body fat content now, especially in my belly. But I'm still an Ectomorph. Hard to gain weight. So I can't bulk and then cut. If I cut, then I lose all of my muscle mass and I end back down to 150 pounds. My resting body weight before my accident after my first cycle with a full years passing, was 165. So that is the issue I have. Can't cut after I bulk. I can't eat very few calories or I'll lose not just weight in general, which is normal, but im talking about the fact that I'll lose all of my muscle mass I had just gained. So Im thinking this Peptide GHRP-6 after my cycle to cut, while still keeping my muscle. Plus it will keep my energized, appetite and keep me in the gym as I previously mentioned. HCG has also been discussed with my cousin as an option for me as I know HCG switches how your body thinks and works. Normally, in calorie deprivation mode, your body begins to consume muscle, then fat, then organs. HCG changes it up. In calorie deprivation mode, your body consumes fat, then muscle, then organs. Atleast thats what I got out of my few months of research on it. Correct me if I am wrong

I'll confess to you guys, I  never did the post cycle correctly, rather it be PCT fully or just quitting working out all together and stop eating like I use to. I went back to my old ways of not caring about eating. I think throwing this GHRP-6 after my Cycle and PCT, will help cut, keep my energized, keep up my appetite and would keep my in the gym. I think I just answered my own question just now. I think for $35, its worth a shot. 

Sorry for the long post guys!


----------



## TexasEdition (Sep 3, 2012)

After doing a bit more of research on Clen,before I hit the Process button at CEM, I read that Clen is not anabolic at all in humans, just in animals. Cattle to be more specific. It raises your temperture, metabolism, and the obvious shakes, it looks like it may hurt my muscle gains. But I have also read that people have not loss any muscle while on it. So Im wondering how well this will stack with my cycle of Test Suspension and Tren that I am currently on. If it doesn't hurt my muscle gain, but I can lose body fat that I really need to lose, atleast in my mind, I do, most people would say I am rediculous for thinking I need to lose fat, but my abs are gone and I want that rock hard chest and arms. So I guess I'll just give it a shot during my cycle. If not, I can always use it after my cycle to keep my appetite up and lose body fat. Guess this will just be a trial and error deal with how my body in particular reacts to this. I know if I see myself dropping in weight, I will automatically think I am losing muscle and stop during my cycle, so I guess I need to take some measurements in my arms, chest and shoulders for muscle and then take some measurements around my stomach for fat loss and compare to see what is really going on. Guess I am gonna have to get scientific about this trial and error test.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 3, 2012)

TexasEdition said:


> After doing a bit more of research on Clen,before I hit the Process button at CEM, I read that Clen is not anabolic at all in humans, just in animals. Cattle to be more specific. It raises your temperture, metabolism, and the obvious shakes, it looks like it may hurt my muscle gains. But I have also read that people have not loss any muscle while on it. So Im wondering how well this will stack with my cycle of Test Suspension and Tren that I am currently on. If it doesn't hurt my muscle gain, but I can lose body fat that I really need to lose, atleast in my mind, I do, most people would say I am rediculous for thinking I need to lose fat, but my abs are gone and *I want that rock hard chest and arms*. So I guess I'll just give it a shot during my cycle. If not, I can always use it after my cycle to keep my appetite up and lose body fat. Guess this will just be a trial and error deal with how my body in particular reacts to this. I know if I see myself dropping in weight, I will automatically think I am losing muscle and stop during my cycle, so I guess I need to take some measurements in my arms, chest and shoulders for muscle and then take some measurements around my stomach for fat loss and compare to see what is really going on. Guess I am gonna have to get scientific about this trial and error test.




for fuck's sake...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 4, 2012)

If you're unemployed maybe you should find a job before you blow money on drugs to workout. Everything you want can be accomplished through diet.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 4, 2012)

TexasEdition said:


> I also noticed that CEM has a Labor Day sale for 30% off of Peptides like the ones I described. CJC-1295, GHRP-6, IGF1 variances and MGF variances. I also noticed that they have GHRP-2 available. Im trying to research what the difference is between GHRP-2 and GHRP-6.
> 
> GHRP-2 is $98.99 with a sale price of $69.25
> GHRP-6 is much cheaper at $49.99 with a sale price of $34.99.
> ...



I highly rec you get 1 Clomid also from CEM if you never done a study in PCT before. I think its a must(pretty much anyway) after cycle.

also if you have an issue eating or want more hunger then I rec GHRP-6 because it causes alot of hunger after dosing, but i found GHRP-2 do do nothing in regards to hunger. but both worked the say in terms of gains (for what I noticed, but seems ghrp2 might have an edge over the 6)
You can't go wrong with CEM so I am sure you will be happy. 
Feel free to PM me if you are unsure of PCT!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## blergs. (Sep 4, 2012)

I also rec CJC 1293 or CJC1295 with the GHRP peptide, makes both work that much better. 
if money is low just got for IGF-1 Des or lr3. i love all three of the above myself!


----------



## TexasEdition (Sep 4, 2012)

blergs. said:


> I highly rec you get 1 Clomid also from CEM if you never done a study in PCT before. I think its a must(pretty much anyway) after cycle.
> 
> also if you have an issue eating or want more hunger then I rec GHRP-6 because it causes alot of hunger after dosing, but i found GHRP-2 do do nothing in regards to hunger. but both worked the say in terms of gains (for what I noticed, but seems ghrp2 might have an edge over the 6)
> You can't go wrong with CEM so I am sure you will be happy.
> ...



I was originally going with Clomid, but I am going with Nolvadex. Aromasin pairs up best with Nolvadex from my research. Nolvadex is alot stronger too and has better qualities than clomid. 

Still haven't received an email or a call back from CEM. 

Pretty sure I got my PCT down after everyone's advice and my own research.

Nolvadex
Aromasin
GHRP-6(Money is tight to afford GHRP-2)
Clen
CJC 1225 if money is available


----------



## TexasEdition (Sep 4, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> If you're unemployed maybe you should find a job before you blow money on drugs to workout. Everything you want can be accomplished through diet.



I think I am fine in that department. My I have always had my gear for  the past few years in my closet. All I need is my PCT products. Right  now, I need something to keep my confidence up. If my body weight is  down to a tiny 150 pounds with no muscle, then I'll lose my confidence,  therefor lose my motivation to find a job. Right now, with how my body  is looking right now, I have alot of motivation and I keep cranking out  resume's. I left Dallas to move back to Oklahoma to live with my parents  till I get a roof put on my house that I have had here for the past 15  years that is paid off...... So dont judge me monkey. 

Plus you dont know my body. You dont even know what my goals are, so how  do you know what can be accomplished with diet? Not only that, you also  dont even know what my body is like and what it is capable of on a  cycle and natural. My body was traumatized in a near life ending car  accident. So my body doesn't react like it should natural. If I could  gain muscle through just diet, dont you think I would be doing it  instead of having to overcome my needle phobia every other day? I have  always had a needle phobia and after the accident, being poked and  prodded everyday, numerous times a day, its even worse. So dont judge  someone without knowing anything about them. I am pretty sure I gave a  long, but summed up version of my life story over the past 6 years. If  you would have read it, you would actually understand my position. I am  doing everything right, diet, cycle, etc... I just havent dont the PCT,  eating and working out after my cycle. I have done PCT, just Aromasin  only and may not have fully followed through. Right now, I am looking to  do it right. I have admitted that. So like I said. Dont judge me. I  lost my job because I was rushed to the hospital for 3 months in March  where I lost 65 pounds where I was 175lbs @ 6% bf. I had never been is  the better shape in my entire life after my accident. I was leaner than I  was when I was at my largest of 185lbs before my accident. So I came  out of that hospital at 118 lbs. Gained my weight back to 150 lbs, thats  a 30 pound gain, which I think is appropriate. After I was released  from the hospital and was healed up, I didnt have a job to come back to  and bills piled up, so I had to move back home and trust me, it was the  last thing I wanted to do. So like I said, dont judge me.


----------



## TexasEdition (Sep 4, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> for fuck's sake...



I know, I was rambling last night. I was frustrated and on pain medication from my roll over accident last week. I guess it makes me ramble. My bad


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 5, 2012)

150 lbs?

What height we talking here?

-Matt


----------



## james-27 (Sep 5, 2012)

> 150 lbs?
> What height we talking here?


 
I think he said 5'9



> Right  now, I need something to keep my confidence up. If my body weight  is  down to a tiny 150 pounds with no muscle, then I'll lose my  confidence,  therefor lose my motivation to find a job. Right now, with  how my body  is looking right now, I have alot of motivation and I keep  cranking out  resume's.



Sounds to me you need to see a shrink not take AAS.


----------



## roberttaylor (Dec 8, 2013)

hey guys ettin up first cycle plane of deca and test
can someone help me with structuring a plane with pct ect


----------



## roberttaylor (Dec 8, 2013)

also i need to no a good powder source to if anyone would minde
thanks


----------

